# Wieviele Spiele habt ihr aktuell auf der Festplatte (bzw SSD) installiert?



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Moin!


Bei mir haben sich jetzt einige Spiele angehäuft und ich habe immer noch genug Platz. Das liegt aber auch daran das es nicht unbedingt die größten Speicherfresser sind.
Es sind folgende Spiele installiert:


Deus Ex 4
Far Cry 5
Day of the Tentacle Remastered
AoE II DE
C&C Remastered
Grim Dawn
Path of Exile
Total War: Warhammer 2
Serios Sam 4
Portal 2

Auf meiner 1TB SSD. Es sind noch 300 GB frei. Davon sind auch abgezogen für das OS ~ 30-40 Gb. und ca 100 GB Bilder, Videos und Musik. Der Rest andere Programme und sonstige Daten.

Wieviele oder welche Spiele sind bei euch installiert und wieviel Speicherplatz habt ihr noch frei?


----------



## KaterTom (9. Februar 2021)

Zu viele, als dass ich nachzählen wollen würde.


----------



## Aerni (9. Februar 2021)

4x 1tb ssds, soll ich dir jetzt jedes einzelen spiel auflisten? steam halt auf einer, epic auf ner anderen, usw usw


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Ok. Ich dachte es wäre bei Anderen auch noch überschaubarer.
Vor allem weil ja neue Spiele immer größer werden.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 15 Stück, von groß bis klein.
"Banished" hat grad mal 445 Megabyte ^^


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

Neun Spiele mit nennenswerter Größe, dazu unzählige, die bei heutigen Kapazitäten nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Aber meine "Spiele-SSD" ist auch Teil eines Pools, den ich beliebig vergrößern kann, falls erforderlich.


----------



## Schori (9. Februar 2021)

Ca. 800 GB  
Darunter Cyberpunk 2077, Battlefront 2, Forza aber auch kleine Spiele wie Subnautica.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn OS & Programme von Spielen zu trennen?
Ich habe bei mir alles zusammen auf einer SSD.
Ok, wenn man mal die Systemplatte neu machen will hat das einen Vorteil.
Dann braucht man später die Spiele nicht mehr neu installieren.
Aber perfomancemäßig gibt es da glaube ich keine Unterschiede, oder?

Ich habe aber nur eine zweite HDD und da hatte ich keine Lust die Spiele drauf zu installieren.
Da sind andere Datensicherungen drauf.
Wenn ich mir eine zweite SSD mit 2TB geholt habe werde ich die wohl da drauf verlagern.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

Von der Performance her ist das egal. Logistisch ist es aber sinnvoll, Betriebssystem und jedwede Daten physisch zu trennen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2021)

Bloodborne
Dark Souls Remastered
Dark Souls 3
Demon´s Souls
Valhalla
Cyberpunk
Control


Von meiner 825GB SSD sind noch knapp 300GB frei.


----------



## purzelpaule (9. Februar 2021)

von meiner 2TB SSD sind noch ca 200 GB frei
von der 500er sind noch ca 100 frei
sehr viele Spiele


----------



## pascha953 (9. Februar 2021)

wie viel Klopapier braucht ihr für ein Jahr?


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (9. Februar 2021)

500gb SSD für System, Programme und Arbeit. Dort sind ca 250gb frei aber benötige ich für Temp Files.
2TB Sata M2 SSD mit ca 20 Installierten Spielen. 8 noch nicht angefasst (CP2077 1st) aber nehme ich jetzt in Angriff. Die restlichen sind Spiele wie Sims4, PC Building Simulator, Spintires, COD ... auf der Platte bleiben, da man sie vielleicht nochmal spielt.
Ca 1TB belegt. Hier müssen aber auch 500GB frei bleiben damit ich arbeiten kann. Meine 40TB NAS muss ja irgendwie versorgt werden


----------



## cordonbleu (9. Februar 2021)

Aktuell 26 Stück. Viel zu viele eigentlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2021)

Gar nicht so viel... 20 Stück, entsprechend 248GB.
Und da sind viele sehr kleine dabei (Siedler 2 in mehreren Versionen, Diablo 1,2,3, Day of the Tentacle, DungeonKeeper, UT99,...) - einfach weils nicht lohnt die zu deinstallieren wegen der gefühlten 3 MB.

An "großen/neueren" Spielen hab ich aktuell nur drauf:
C&C Remastered
Dungeons3
SeriousSam4
Witcher3
Wolcen
Diablo3

...das sind von den 248GB dann 245 

...Und die  Spielzeit geht eigentlich leider ziemlich gegen Null. Ich hab in der Weihnachtszeit Witcher3 nochmal mit der HD-Mod durchgespielt aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## buggs001 (9. Februar 2021)

Dzt. nur 1 Stk. - AC Valhalla
Meistens sind es so 2 bis max. 3

Ich hab mir angewöhnt, das ich ein Spiel installiere, das dann durchspiele, deinstallieren und erst dann wieder ein frisches raufgebe.
Irgendwie habe ich eh immer nur eines gespielt und der Rest waren nur Leichen.

So versuche ich mit meiner 1TB-SSD hauszuhalten und das Geld für weiteren Speicherplatz zu sparen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Februar 2021)

433 Ordner mit 630GB.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Februar 2021)

pascha953 schrieb:


> wie viel Klopapier braucht ihr für ein Jahr?


So besch... wie's gerade läuft... ganz schön viel!


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (9. Februar 2021)

Zu wenige.


purzelpaule schrieb:


> von meiner 2TB SSD sind noch ca 200 GB frei
> von der 500er sind noch ca 100 frei
> sehr viele Spiele



muss mind. 5 TB voll sein sonst bist du kein Pro-Gamer.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Februar 2021)

pascha953 schrieb:


> wie viel Klopapier braucht ihr für ein Jahr?


Ich weiß, das klingt pervers, aber mein Jahr besteht nicht aus Klopapier, sondern aus Tagen.
Davon brauche ich dann ca. 365.


----------



## purzelpaule (9. Februar 2021)

BlauerHeinz1337 schrieb:


> Zu wenige.
> 
> 
> muss mind. 5 TB voll sein sonst bist du kein Pro-Gamer.


Hast recht, kauf gleich noch ne 4tb ssd und hau die voll


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2021)

Puuh, insgesamt um die 50. Auf den SSDs belegt das so ca. 3,5TB 

Dabei fällt mir ein das ich mal wieder neue SSDs kaufen sollte


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

Puuhhh, mal (auf)zählen:

Among Us
Anno 1404 History Edition
Apotheon
Assassin's Creed: Odyssey
Command & Conquer: Red Alert (CnCNet)
Detroit: Become Human
Diablo III
Earth Defense Force 4.1
Grim Dawn
GTA V
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
Magic: The Gathering - Arena
Raft
Rocket League
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Star Wars: Squadrons
Star Wars: The Old Republic
War Thunder
World of Warships
-----------------------------------------------
19 Spiele, insgesamt etwa 650GB Speicherplatz belegt dadurch.

/edit: ganz vergessen - auf meinen beiden SSDs (Crucial MX300 525GB und Kingston A2000 1TB), auf denen Spiele sind, habe ich noch etwa 730GB frei.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich alle Systeme nehme, werden es bestimmt 200 Spiele sein, die installiert sind.

Auf dem aktuellen System etwa 20. Spiele momentan hauptsächlich Xcom 2, Total Waaagh 2 und  GODS.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle Systeme nehme, werden es bestimmt 200 Spiele sein, die installiert sind.


Es ist die Haupt-Gaming-Plattform gemeint. 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Auf dem aktuellen System etwa 20. Spiele momentan hauptsächlich Xcom 2, Total Waaagh 2 und  GODS.


Bei mir ist jetzt ein 11. dazu gekommen und zwar "C&C Red Alert 3". Aber ich werde wohl dafür wohl das "C&C Remaster" runterschmeissen. Das ist richtig schlecht dagegen.

Mal gucken was ich noch demnächst installiere... viel mehr nicht. Noch 1-2 Spiele. Irgendeinen 3D Shooter noch.
Crysis 3 besitze ich schon länger und habe es noch nicht gespielt. Und dann vielleicht noch "Fallout 4".  Dann habe ich noch ca. 200 GB frei. Dann habe ich erstmal genug Games auf der SSD welche ich abwechselnd spielen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Februar 2021)

pascha953 schrieb:


> wie viel Klopapier braucht ihr für ein Jahr?


Wenig, ich wasche mit Wasser, ist hygienischer 

Auf meiner 1tb SSD ist folgendes drauf

Cyberpunk 2077
Immortals Fenyx Rising
Forza Horizon 4
Minecraft
Fifa 20 Demo

Was schon recht viel ist, da ich mir angewöhnt habe, das System nicht zu zuballern mit Spielen, die dann digital verstauben. Aber tatsächlich werden aufgezählte Games alle gespielt zur Zeit (bis auf CP2077, das hat eine Bewährungsprobe bis zum nächsten Patch).


----------



## Xzellenz (11. Februar 2021)

Steam und Ubisoft Connect sagen knapp 20 Stück. Auch alles dabei, von oldschool und klein bis hin zu modernen AAA und groß. Auf meiner PS4 Pro sind auch noch mal um die  ~15-20 Spiele installiert, hauptsächlich kleinere Spiele machen da den Löwenanteil aus. Und auf der PS3 die auch angeschlossen ist, sind es bestimmt nochmal um die 40-50 Spiele 
Alles dabei von modern bis "retro". Am PC bockt es aber am meisten. Ist schließlich auch meine mit Abstand leistungsstärkste Hardware verbaut.


----------



## TweakerNerd (12. Februar 2021)

Will die jetzt nicht alle aufzählen. Insgesamt sind es 4,5TB an games. Wobei 2TB davon auf einer Seagate game drive (Ps4) liegen.

Kann ich morgen mal zählen...


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist die Haupt-Gaming-Plattform gemeint.


So etwas habe ich nicht. Mal bin ich mehr am PC, mal an der Konsole, mal wird nur Neuronation auf dem Handy genutzt. Das kann sehr schnell wechseln.


----------



## TweakerNerd (13. Februar 2021)

Habe mal alles aufgeschrieben was auf meinem Rechner installiert ist.
Die externe HDD habe ich mal ausgelassen.

Wird bald mal wieder Zeit den Speicher zu vergrößern.
Das ist bei weitem noch nicht alles aus der Bibliothek.


Alien: Isolation
Anno 1800
Asgards Wrath
Assassins Creed Odyssey
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham City GOTY
Batman Arkham Knight
Batman Arkham VR
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada 2
Battlefront II
Battletoads
Beat Saber
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
Celeste
Cities: Skylines
Crusader Kings III
Cyberpunk 2077
Dark Souls Remastered
Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin
Dark Souls III
Day of the Tentacle Remastered
Dead Cells
Delores: A Thimbleweed Park Mini-Adventure
Dishonored 2
DOOM Eternal
DRAGON QUEST XI S: Streiter des Schicksals - Definitive Edition
Fez
FINAL FANTASY VII
FINAL FANTASY IX
FINAL FANTASY VIII Remastered
Forza Horizon 4
Full Throttle Remastered
Gears of War: Ultimate Edition
Gears 5
Ghostbusters The Video Game
Grim Fandango Remastered
GTA V
Halo: The Master Chief Collection
Hitman
Hollow Knight
Just Cause IV
Limbo
Lone Echo
MTG: Arena
Observation
Observer
Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition
Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Phoenix Point
Rayman Legends
Read Dead Redemption II
Remnant: From the Ashes
Resident Evil
Resident Evil II
Robo Recall
Sea of Thieves
Shakes and Fidget
Starcraft II
State of Decay 2: Juggernaut Edition
Stormland
Tetris Effect
The Outer Worlds
The Walking Dead Saints & Sinners
The Wolf Among Us
Thimbleweed Park
Titanfall II
Torchlight
Torchlight II
Two Point Hospital
Unreal Tournament
Vader Immortal I-III
Warcraft III


Und weil ich gerade langeweile habe noch mal die externe HDD.


1954 Alcatraz
A New Beginning
Arma III
Assetto Corsa
Baldurs Gate III
Batman Arkham Origins
Black Mesa
Chaos on Deponia
Counter-Strike Global Offense
Cuphead
Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition
Darksider Warmastered Edition
Dawn of War Crusade
Dawn of War III
Deponia
DOOM
Ducktales Remastered
Edna & Harvey The Breakout
Edna and Harvey Harveys New Eyes
Escape from Monkey Island
EVERSPACE
Fallout IV
Golden Axed
Goodbye Deponia
Half-Life Alyx
Hellblade
Heroes of Might & Magic III - HD Edition
Leisure Suit Larry - Wet Dreams Dont Dry
Memoria
Metro Last Light Redux
No Mans Sky
Raft
Rick and Morty VR
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Sega Classics
Sekiro
Shadow of Mordor
Shadow of War
Skyrim
Space Hulk Deathwing - Enhanced Edition
SpongeBob SquarePants Battle for Bikini Bottom - Rehydrated
Star Wars Empire of War 
Streets of Rage IV
Subnautica
The Curse of Monkey Island
The Night of the Rabbit
The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition
The Whispered World Special Edition
The Witcher III
The Dark Eye: Chains of Sativa
Titan Quest Anniversary Edition
Total War WARHAMMER
Total War WARHAMMER II
XCOM Enemy Unknown
XCOM Chimera Squad
XCOM II


----------



## Joker-TS (26. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Puuh, insgesamt um die 50. Auf den SSDs belegt das so ca. 3,5TB
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein das ich mal wieder neue SSDs kaufen sollte


lol so gehts mir auch grad...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2021)

Bei mir sind es eigentlich immer <10.
Bei der halbwegs anständigen Leitung (250Mbit) und der Angewohnheit ein Spiel nach dem anderen zu spielen statt ständig zu wechseln würde ich theoretisch sogar mit 1-2 gleichzeitig installierten Spielen auskommen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2021)

genau 3

The are Billions 
Prison Architect
Islanders

thats it


----------



## Acgira (11. März 2021)

66 Spiele

59 Steam ( davon die 3 neuesten Horizon Zero Dawn, Cyberpunk 2077, Valheim)
1 Rockstar (RDR 2)
1 Blizzard (Diablo 3)
1 GOG (Fallout 3 /davor bei XBoxLive)
2 Ubisoft
2 ohne Internet (Rune / Gothic 3)


1 TB  SSD (Spiele)
2 TB SSD (Spiele)
256 GB Sata-SSD (Windows)
3 TB HDD (nur Daten)
4 TB HDD (Spiele)


----------



## soulstyle (11. März 2021)

Destiniy 2
Aion
COD
usw.
Komme ca. auf 10 Spiele


----------

